# [Firewall]Gentoo ou openBSD [Resolu]

## 404_crazy

Bonjour,

Je voudrait metre en place un firewall pour protegé mon reseau perso pour ce faire j'ai une veille machine

 (P3 533mhz 256mo ram...) j'esite entre un gentoo et une open BSD qui est reputé pour ca stabilité et ca securité.

il me faut aussi choisir appliquatif pour le firewall (je tourne pour l'instant avec un iptable).

voila si vous avez des conseils merci d'avanceLast edited by 404_crazy on Mon Jun 23, 2008 6:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bapt

OpenBSD sans hésiter, parce que pf c'est du vrai bonheur

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> OpenBSD sans hésiter, parce que pf c'est du vrai bonheur

 

+1

----------

## nico_calais

gentoo+shorewall c'est aussi une bonne equipe.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

pfsense, vite fait, pas chiant et sous freebsd !

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenBSD sans hésiter, parce que pf c'est du vrai bonheur

 

Oui c'est bien ce que l'on m'avais dit mais comme je n'est pas encore testé...

sinon il me semble que apache et tres deconseillié par openBSD donc qu'elle est la meilleure alternative ? (sous openBSD)

----------

## kwenspc

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon il me semble que apache et tres deconseillié par openBSD donc qu'elle est la meilleure alternative ? (sous openBSD)

 

Pour ton réseau perso lighttpd ou cherokee devraient suffire. (d'autant que tu as une petite machine)

----------

## Bapt

Je en sais pas ou tu as lu que apache était très déconseillé sur openbsd mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. apache fait parti des meubles dans openbsd et oui il est intégré dans base (bon biensûr patché à la sauce openbsd, chrooté et tout et tout)

----------

## SanKuKai

Le seul problème est que suite à un changement de license, OpenBSD est resté bloqué sur une version 1.3 (sécurisée, patchée à mort par les développeurs OBSD, etc. mais une 1.3 tout de même) d'Apache.

Donc si tu veux du Apache >= 2 faudra aller voir ailleurs.

----------

## geekounet

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Le seul problème est que suite à un changement de license, OpenBSD est resté bloqué sur une version 1.3 (sécurisée, patchée à mort par les développeurs OBSD, etc. mais une 1.3 tout de même) d'Apache.
> 
> Donc si tu veux du Apache >= 2 faudra aller voir ailleurs.

 

Elle est présente dans les ports, heureusement  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Chercher la sécurité sous openbsd c'est bien mais d'un autre côté mettre un serveur apache sur un poste dedié firewall c'est discutable aussi... Pour ce genre d'usage, un conseil de raison serait d'opter pour la distribution et les softs que tu maitrises réellement le mieux   :Wink:   Rien ne t'empèche de tester un bsd-like par ailleurs et de migrer qd tu es mûr dessus non ?

/mylife Bon, si point de vue maitrise c'est kiff qqsoit l'OS ben là t'as le choix... mais toujours le pb initial ^^

----------

## elyes

ipfw est pas mal sous FreeBSD

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chercher la sécurité sous openbsd c'est bien mais d'un autre côté mettre un serveur apache sur un poste dedié firewall c'est discutable aussi... Pour ce genre d'usage, un conseil de raison serait d'opter pour la distribution et les softs que tu maitrises réellement le mieux  Rien ne t'empèche de tester un bsd-like par ailleurs et de migrer qd tu es mûr dessus non ? 

 

Oui je le sais bien c'est pour ca que je vais garder un peut mon firewall actuelle avant de passé a une toute solution 

ps : pour pache je voulait parler de apache2 lighttpd me parait plutot bien mais c'est vrai que apache1.3 devrait suffire le seule probleme c'est qu'il doit etre un peut plus lourd en ressources.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bouarf, tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton apache. Si c'est juste de l'hébergement de fichiers par exemple (ou des pages statiques je suppose), ben gentoo+apache2 tourne tout seul pour un petit LAN avec <128Mo de RAM (j'ai pas pris le temps de tester et descendre au dessous de 80Mo sur la machine virtuelle en question, ceci dit, et puis à part par curiosité...  :Smile: ).

----------

